# PC cant print to printer until restart



## nan-yaw (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi, i have access to a network printer and everything was working fine previously until last Monday. Now when issue a print command to the printer, the printout delays until i restart the machine before it comes out. If i issue another print command, i would have to go through the same process again. This is actually slowing my work rate and its really an inconvenience.
whenever the issue happens, i ping the printers IP address to see if it is actually working. I also check in a browser to see if the printer is ready and all are positive but the problem still remains. Is there a way around this problem. thanks to any suggestions


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

If you stop and restart the Print Spooler Service, you might be able to get a printout without restarting.

I would surmise the reboot is effectively doing just that, except in a roundabout way. You can stop and restart the service by going to Start -> Run and typing services.msc then finding the Print Spooler.

What happens if you try to print a test page for the printer when it does this? Are you sure the printer has a static IP?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi nan,

In addition, download and install the most recent driver for the printer.

An update will be nice.


----------

